# Looking for a bow hunting partner in NW ND.



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm looking for a bowhunting friend in NW, ND. I'm a responsible and safe hunter and expect you to be also. I use traditional archery equipment (recurve bow and soon longbow). I've gotten used to hunting by myself but it's not as much fun. Especially when the deer hits the ground...lol I've always hunted public land, but so far I've only seen Mule Deer. The pic is of a Muley I took in 2000 BY MYSELF! That was a workout! I would really like to take a Whitetail but don't know many people here in Crosby and those I do know don't hunt. I don't know how that happened in ND...lol I thought EVERYONE hunted in ND. Not with bow I guess. Well, I hope to hear from you soon. Bow season has already started.

Del

PS...Here's that Muley I got in 2000 below Bellfield.


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

I guess I'll hunt alone again this year. Thanks anyway.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Del

would love to hunt with ya this year. I would love to be able to just hunt. Kinda wraped up over in the sand box. Go get em and post up how you do cuz this year all I can do is read about it


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll post here if I actually go. I can't seem to find a descent place on public land here in the upper NW. I don't really want to drive all the way down to 4C above Bellfield every day I want to hunt. I'd have to stay for a few days before coming home.


----------



## Jayhawk (Aug 19, 2007)

I would love to go with you. I only am good with a compound. Just moved to the state in May, so places to hunt I a still earning about.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

I am from the Watford City area and there is lots of public land to hunt on around here. A little bit closer than driving to Belfield.


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

What a coincidence...lol You'll never guess where I went to scout today. I found a friend of my brothers in Watford and he took me to the National Grasslands up by Tobacco Gardens. He doesn't hunt anymore but he said he would show me some prime area. My family is from Watford but moved me to WA when I was 10 and I never got to know the area. It would be nice to have someone to bowhunt with if you're up to it. I plan to make another trip before gun season starts. I'm going to try to get my motorhome ready so I can stay for a couple of days. Let me know if you're interested in going along. Great to hear from you. Thanks.


----------

